# teaching French in Thailand



## Bulgakov

Hi,

Is there a need for French teachers in Thailand? I am a French writer and editor. I speak fluently English but it is not my mother language so I guess it would be difficult for me to get a job as an English teacher.

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Guest

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a need for French teachers in Thailand? I am a French writer and editor. I speak fluently English but it is not my mother language so I guess it would be difficult for me to get a job as an English teacher.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bulgakov


Listening to Thais teaching other Thais English I would think anyone could do better because they need help with the pronunciations and the R ploblem.
I never saw any French lessons offered but leaving aside the double meaning the French are active in the oil sector so they may be some demand.


----------



## Guest

Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a need for French teachers in Thailand? I am a French writer and editor. I speak fluently English but it is not my mother language so I guess it would be difficult for me to get a job as an English teacher.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bulgakov


It's possible. In Chiang Mai before I left I was offered part-time work teaching French at a school (I'm British but a qualified professional translator and interpreter).


----------



## soiwalker

Bulgakov said:


> Is there a need for French teachers in Thailand?


If you were a licensed/certified educator, you could find a few job openings with international schools in Bangkok. A few of the bigger/better schools do offer French courses and teachers are well-paid (true expat salary). Although some of these schools may hire a teacher who does not have a degree in education (if in dire need), it would be a shot in the dark. That said, it may pay to search the schools offering French and make some 'cold calls' / send some 'cold emails'. 

Since you are fluent in English, you'd probably find it easier to get hooked up with one of the many language schools around Thailand. They always stress 'native speakers' but I'm not entirely sure just how strictly they follow this. 

Do you enjoy teaching? Can you see yourself being a successful teacher? If you have a degree in an area of media editing/writing... you may also find work at some universities, but be warned that most pay very poorly. 

It should be noted that I'm a former Head Teacher / Head of Department (English & Humanities) within the international school market, and so my actual experience outside of mainstream education (overseas) is limited to 2 years of language school teaching way back in 1986-1988! I do, however, have extensive experience within the international school system of Thailand. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## kevin82nd

*french school*



Bulgakov said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there a need for French teachers in Thailand? I am a French writer and editor. I speak fluently English but it is not my mother language so I guess it would be difficult for me to get a job as an English teacher.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bulgakov


My name is Kevin I'm a Thai born but grew up in the US.. I'm a real estate agent here in Bangkok Thailand,, if you happen to come to Thailand in the future please look me up. XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------

